# Scotland Summer 2012 ?? Worth it ??



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Not been to Scotland for years, since sailing the western isle's, so overdue a trip north 

Spend most of the day on the forum search system, and found a fair bit of info

Mainly "midges" !! most on this one

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopi...order=asc&highlight=days0-orderask-0&start=50

Thought so far, is going up for some "mooching" around the Argyle, North & West central area's Late July / early August,,

While i know the schools etc break up that week, what's the roads like round that area,

Are the roads big enough for a 8 meter MH ??

Hoping to mainly wild camp, with a few site in between,, how full are they ??

Any place that should be on the list that have to be seen / done / go to ??

Another thought was to take the trailer with the SL on, and just find a couple of sites and day trip from them with the car ??

Thanks all,, any input / thought appreciated


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Plenty to see and do, midges in that area could be murder though so bring plenty skin so soft. Lots of wild camping have a look in the facts database and at sallytrafics blog he found good places. Some roads may be a bit tight. Whatever you decide do enjoy, the people and scenery are well worth it. Though I am somewhat biased


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

TJ101 said:


> ..While i know the schools etc break up that week, what's the roads like round that area,


Scottish schools actually break up the last week in June and go back middle of August.

The 'Glasgow Fair fortnight' (last fortnight in July) historically tends to be pretty busy, but it won't be packed.

Ignore the midges and enjoy.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girls  

So a case of go with the flow then , :?: 
Have a large supply of skin so soft, works well with sweet itch on one of the horse's as well 

Off to check the database and blogs


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Personally I prefer the Islands to the mainland. I think ive dont 18 of them now and Arran countless times as well as Orkney twice.

Early summer IMO is better for weather and Midges. May / June.

Plenty of wild camping both on the Islands and Mainland. 

I guess it depends what you like though. Some of the far Highlands and Outer Hebrides can seem bleak and barron to many but others like that sort of thing.

What I like about these places though especially the Outer Islands like Unst off Shetland or the outer hebrides is they are just a little bit bonkers and divorced from the reality of the rest of the UK. Suits me.

Western Coast from Kintyre up through Mull and beyond, all lovely but some of it gets a bit touristy.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Some of the sites get booked up at peek times but mostly you will be fine
As long as you don't park somewhere daft you should find plenty of wild spots if thats what you are after
Where to go is down to personal preferences and the weather
We normally set of with a vague plan and follow it vaguely if at all
Places that are within a couple of hours of home get bypassed if we are of for a week as they are kept for weekends etc not an issue if you are traveling from Somerset though


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure you're as responsible as most but my advice is to leave it better than you found it - too many selfish barstewards leave their filth behind when wildcamping therefore more and more notices go up to ban overnighters!

Also watch out for damaging the fragile machair with your rig - I saw a photo in MMM last year of a hooooge m/home planked on the machair grass - highly irresponsible! I emailed the letters page about it and got not a jot.......................

Enjoy your trip - the late summer light is wonderful - keep by the coast and the breeze will keep the wee biting barstewards at bay 8)


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

I am watching this thread with interest as i hope to do a similar trip.

i didn't know what machair was and had to google it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machair

Roger


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Firstly,

work out your holiday

then find the cal mac website

then work out your islands itinerary

then discover how inexpensive visiting islands are, because they are magical places...we have visited around 30, and will do some more this year, and possibly revisit some.

find out what's on, on these islands, because you will feel very special being part of it..the barra festival, the hebridean folk festival, 2 to name at a glance, look up visit scotland...there's loads to do and you will not be dissapointed

Norrie


----------

